# Router Jigs



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

*I wished members could post all the Jigs that Bob & Rick used in the Router Workshop series of video's with a description of how to use them.

Dave :thank_you2:*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Most of them are posted Dave. Which jigs do you own/need help with? If you were looking to purchase them they are no longer in production. Help is available on many levels, here are some options: Ask forum members who own them for help on a specific jig. Purchase all 14 seasons of The Router Workshop in HD on a flash drive for viewing on your computer. If you are really serious Rick is available for private lessons online but it costs an arm and a leg. A really good idea is to order the Projects and Jigs book while it is still available here: Oak Park Enterprises Ltd.: Catalogue


----------



## david cooksey (Jun 3, 2011)

Mike are the Jigs drawn out in the book


----------



## alaskagypsy (Jan 31, 2009)

Just what I want to know - are the jigs drawn out in the book???


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I have the book, "Router Projects and Jigs".

A couple of the jigs that relate to specific projects in that book are shown, but no way all the jigs that Bob and Rick designed and used over the years. 

I do not know of any publication where Bob and Rick have published drawing of their many jigs they used during the period the show was on air.

If there was such a book, I would be looking to obtain a legal copy

Some are simple, such as the circle jig and some are very "use specific", designed for a particular episode.

I agree with Mike. The best way would be to purchase the series on flash drive and try and copy the jigs from watching the jigs being used.

Also, the jigs may be subject to copyright laws.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> The best way would be to purchase the series on flash drive and try and copy the jigs from watching the jigs being used.


I went to the site and couldn't find the "flash drive" option. Is it probably sold out?

Steve.


----------

